# How to install Auxiliary/iPod Input to OEM/Old Head Unit?



## naqshbandi (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi,

I came through many video and post from other forum, but i couldn't find the perfect answer for this. What i want is simple Auxillary/ipod input from an old Alpine CDE 9846M (CD Receiver). I read many post which say i need to by-pass/tapping the chip on the main circuit board, but which chip to be by-pass/tapping couldn't understand that  .


----------

